# WHAT SET UP HAVE YOU USED TO TAKE GAME?



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Interested in what set ups people have used to take game? this includes the following only-

instant kill

immobilisation

no answers please if you have hit the game and its naffed off for a cuppa tea with a bruised arse,you get the gist.

Marcus sr


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

Photo0564




__
atom


__
Sep 26, 2011


__
3



oak/walnut and multiplex	1 inch thick





my hunting catty 6mm square and barnett pouch for big stones(1 inch ish) he aint going for a cuppa lol. not very pretty but it works


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

these days 12mm lead and double theraband gold









but in the past i have taken ducks and squirells with 1/2" marbles and barnett tubes


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

im still learing and have not taken a kill but i carry a few slingshot with me everywhere and a couple really sharp knives. lately I have been collecting rocks and hexnuts for ammo.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

for got to say i'v taken a lot of things in the past with stones and barnett bands, i like a large round one about 20mm, john

i used barnett bands for a few years before i discovered theraband


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

View media item 3277since ive had this ive taken pigeon and pheasant with 12mm steel and 11mm lead

View media item 2341 this has done the same shooting anything from stones to lead

in the past ive used sq elastic on naturals and barnett tubes on a black widow as well as using the barmett tubes on various naturals

i like my 1745 now,and prefer to shoot ttf


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have taken the most game with wide flat office rubber bands and stones, using natural forks. Stones were for the most part roundish or squarish, 3/4 to 1 inch in diameter ... 20-25 mm. Haven't hunted much in the last few years ... but I carry a PFS or a ninja with flat office rubber bands, and I carry stones in my pocket just to plink around. Of course if the opportunity presents itself and no one is around, I will take a shot on game. If I were purpose hunting, I would use ammo suitable for the game ... steel for shooting around water, say for frogs or ducks; but lead for just about everything else.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I've taken quail with triple black theraband on a natural shooting 1/2" rebar chunks cut about 5/8" long.


----------



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

Iv used me milbro copy with 6mm squares, fish hunter pouch and 10 mm diameter threaded rod cut to cm lengths
Had many meals this way


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I almost exclusively hunt with chained rubberband bands now as I dont see the round solids of old.

I nearly always use stones for ammunition within the 1 inch sizes, sometimes 1/2 inch ID hexnuts

I use two main chain sets for hunting the chained Platinum Crepe red #32s in a 444 chain or lighter hunts 333 chain
I also use a 333 chain of the basic office #64 rubberbands, effective with heavy stones up to rabbit sized game.

Here's my antler resortera with chained red #32s 444 chain







I have some tree fork naturals with the same chain set-ups

I also hunt with my alambre resorteras (wire coathanger slingshots)
this one has a 333 chain of red #32s








333 chain #64s confirmed rabbit slayer








Nico


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Charles said:


> I have taken the most game with wide flat office rubber bands and stones, using natural forks. Stones were for the most part roundish or squarish, 3/4 to 1 inch in diameter ... 20-25 mm. Haven't hunted much in the last few years ... but I carry a PFS or a ninja with flat office rubber bands, and I carry stones in my pocket just to plink around. Of course if the opportunity presents itself and no one is around, I will take a shot on game. If I were purpose hunting, I would use ammo suitable for the game ... steel for shooting around water, say for frogs or ducks; but lead for just about everything else.
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


Hey Charles,

I thought I saw once a picture of a PFS you made from plastic cutting board with holes in the fork tips to attach chains, I thought that was a brilliant set-up. Been on the lookout for some plastic cutting board to make a PFS like this and have it with a 333 #64 chain as a back up when I am out hunting with my wire coathanger slingshot.

Nico


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Nico said:


> I almost exclusively hunt with chained rubberband bands now as I dont see the round solids of old.
> 
> I nearly always use stones for ammunition within the 1 inch sizes, sometimes 1/2 inch ID hexnuts
> 
> ...


I still use the chain linked office bands, to tell you the truth i.d use out that stretches, ha ha


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nico said:


> I have taken the most game with wide flat office rubber bands and stones, using natural forks. Stones were for the most part roundish or squarish, 3/4 to 1 inch in diameter ... 20-25 mm. Haven't hunted much in the last few years ... but I carry a PFS or a ninja with flat office rubber bands, and I carry stones in my pocket just to plink around. Of course if the opportunity presents itself and no one is around, I will take a shot on game. If I were purpose hunting, I would use ammo suitable for the game ... steel for shooting around water, say for frogs or ducks; but lead for just about everything else.
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


Hey Charles,

I thought I saw once a picture of a PFS you made from plastic cutting board with holes in the fork tips to attach chains, I thought that was a brilliant set-up. Been on the lookout for some plastic cutting board to make a PFS like this and have it with a 333 #64 chain as a back up when I am out hunting with my wire coathanger slingshot.

Nico
[/quote]

Nico, I will send you a pm.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Flats double 8'' x 30mm-20mm x .65mm. Use .38lead(5g) and new found love 8mm (8g) hex-nuts


----------



## Ruu (Mar 27, 2011)

#64 bands and stones.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Before I found this forum I used whatever I could get hold of, usually tubes of one sort or another on something like a Barnett. I have now ordered a PR3 from John. At present I am using a Ally job from Bells with Thera black tubing. The only consistant I have found is, accuracy without enough power is useless and power without accuracy is equally useless.
Ammo has always been .44 cal lead.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You are certainly right that you need both power and accuracy for hunting. In my opinion, .44 lead is a good choice of ammo for hunting.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

My best ever kill was my first .,whilst fish 7 years or so back I was baiting up a spot with bolies when I spotted a wood pigeon above me I had three bolies .in the fishing catty and got ul the corriage to shoot I shot . Then bam It fell out the tree I dont think I killed it outright I think It died when it splatted on the floor .... Damm that made a great pigeon pie hehe now days I use gameje weper demon and dtbg to take any game 30 yards plus


----------



## 3bears (Aug 1, 2011)

I've had more than a few ducks using a Black Widow on standard tubes and a couple of Squirrels using a Fish Hunter both using 9.5mm steelies

been casting some 12mm leads today and I'm well up for giving them a bash on my Gamekeeper PR3 as soon as I can







bunnies beware!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

looped 2050 with 10mm lead.


----------



## Gavin Inglis (Oct 8, 2014)

Recently I've noticed a few people using single thereband gold with 9.5 steel, are these any good as I have double on mine

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Jacktrevally said:


> looped 2050 with 10mm lead.


man wtf !?!? this topic is from 2011 ...

and btw you were totally against lead a couple of days ago....


----------



## Gavin Inglis (Oct 8, 2014)

Haha I didn't realise it just came up on unread

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Jack Trevalley and FeralPigeon. Last gentle warning. Take it somewhere else.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> Jack Trevalley and FeralPigeon. Last gentle warning. Take it somewhere else.


? is it ok to post in 3 years old topics, im simply surprised.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

yes it is ok!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

"What setup have I used to take game?"

1. Have your good-looking niece keep the Game Warden occupied.

2. Take game.

:neener: :neener: :wave: :wave:

Well, that's the way I'd setup the situation if I had a good-looking niece who wanted to cooperate in order to share some vittles. ; ) :angrymod:

Okay, I'm nuts. :screwy: But I'm fun! :wave:

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

FeralPigeon said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Trevalley and FeralPigeon. Last gentle warning. Take it somewhere else.
> ...


It's OK to post on any active thread on the Forum. An active thread is one you can see which is open to posts.

What is not OK is to call other members names.


----------

